# Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer.



## Peter (Jul 25, 2014)

The game works by someone asking a stupid question, to which someone gives a stupid answer, and then asks a stupid question of their own.

So I'll start with:

Why are owls wiser than chickens?


----------



## rdw (Jul 25, 2014)

Owls ask questions silly - WHOOOO?????

Can chickens really cross the road? or is that a myth???


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 25, 2014)

Chickens do not cross with each other.

If the road gets crossed how does it reflect the direction afterwards?


----------



## Peter (Jul 25, 2014)

In a 'roundabout' way.

Why do willows weep?


----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 25, 2014)

(I can't think of anything yet, but just wanted to say wow, this looks like such a fun game!! I'm always looking for fun humorous conversational things like this, and I have never come across this one before! Thanks!!   )


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 25, 2014)

Willows weep because of their poor posture: way too much slouching.  If they pointed their branches toward the sky then they wouldn't be so sad!

We know how much wood the woodchuck chucks if the woodchuck could chuck wood.  But how much would a woodtick talk if a woodtick could tick-tock?


----------



## Peter (Jul 25, 2014)

Good one MVP. :lol:

Once a second.

How do you catch flies with a fly fishing rod?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 25, 2014)

You catch a fish on your fishing rod, and then wait for the flies...

Do you walk to work, or take your lunch?


----------



## Peter (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh *jollygreenjellybean* ...:rofl: 

Meals-on-wheels don't go past my workplace.

Do you normally eat off a wheel?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope, I usually eat what I run over with the wheel...

What do you add to dehydrated water?


----------



## Mari (Jul 26, 2014)

Since water expands upon freezing, I would suggest putting the dehydrated water in the freezer which would also keep it fresh.

Why would a fish need a bicycle?


----------



## Peter (Jul 26, 2014)

The unicycle is too hard on the fish.

Why does superman wear his underpants on the outside?


----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 27, 2014)

Because Batman and Robin did in the old days, and so Superman didn't want to be the only one left out, looking silly wearing his underpants correctly.

But what situation caused  underpants to be invented, anyway?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, some inventive cave women were tired of their husbands and children leaving brown skid marks on their nice clothing, so thought another layer of cloth would at least postpone or hinder anything from touching cloth. Undies are easier to make and use up less animal skins and time to make.  Then they could wear their outwear more than one day.  Saved on washing, time, and sewing supplies.  Underwear was invented as the first adult diaper, just not as absorbent.  lol 

What happens when I press this big red button, here?  *points at a red button on a console*


----------



## making_art (Jul 27, 2014)

Everything!

How long is too long?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 27, 2014)

When you turn around and see it coming from the other direction.

What's your point?


----------



## Peter (Jul 27, 2014)

I am afraid it is too blunt to be useful.

Can the people on TV see me?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 28, 2014)

Only when you aren't watching...

What are the best spices to eat hat with?


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 28, 2014)

Sunpowder and wind chills.
How many seasons are there in Canada?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 28, 2014)

Depends where you live in Canada...  

BC = 1 season: Monsoon
Alberta  (especially Calgary) = 8 months of Winter punctuated by warm summery  Chinooks, and 4 months of Summer punctuated by road construction
The Rest of Alberta (especially Edmonton) = 8 months of Winter and 4 months of Spring/road construction
Saskatchewan = 10 months of Winter, 2 months of blazing hot, unstable weather, and mosquitoes if it's wet or grasshoppers if it's dry.  Oh and road construction.
Manitoba = 10 months of Winter, 2 months of hot weather accompanied by flooding
Ontario = 6 months of Winter, 6 months of Smog
Quebec  = Je ne comprend pas la Francais, mais 6 months of Maple Syrup, 2  months of Spring, 2 months of Autumn, 2 months of irritability.
All of the Maritimes = 12 months of Kissing the Cod
All  of the Territories = 12 months of shutup, it's cold, alright?  (divided  by 6 months of being awake in the dark and 6 months of being asleep in  the sunlight)...


Ahem...  So once you get your hand in the jar and grab all the cookies, how do you get it out of there?


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 28, 2014)

You revise the direction of the object by substituting the proximal part with the distal part ( turn the jar upside down for dummies), hold the cookies in your dominant hand and twist the jar with your non-dominant hand, simultaneously performing external rotation. Alternatively, you can ask another subject, with the necesary expertise to twist the object for you.
Is there such a thing as a stupid question?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been told no, but I think yes if one tries hard enough...

Is the Moon the North Wind's cookie?


----------



## Peter (Jul 28, 2014)

Only if it came from the South.

Why did Yankee Doodle named the feather in his hat Macaroni?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 28, 2014)

While he was putting the feather in his hat, he was eating a bowl of macaroni, and he couldn't think of anything else to call it.  Besides, it rhymes with "pony."  I don't know what he would have called the feather if had been eating a headcheese hoagie.

If a breathalyzer analyzes breath, what does an analyzer do?  3


----------



## Peter (Jul 29, 2014)

Stop breathing.

If love is blind, why all the make-up?


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 29, 2014)

Most blind are able to detect shades and bright colours.

If work were such a splendid thing, why would not the rich keep it for themselves?


----------



## Peter (Jul 29, 2014)

Because they would not get paid for it.

If the sun was 93 million miles away, why is it just outside the house?


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 29, 2014)

Because it violated its boundaries.
Is time measured by change?

---------- Post Merged at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:24 AM ----------

No, time is not measured by change. Change comes from within.

Is consciousness that annoying time between naps?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 29, 2014)

It sure is.  And sometimes I'm not fully awake when my eyes are open.

If the Left Hand and Right Hand _would_ talk to each other, what would the conversation be?


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 30, 2014)

Why do I always have to follow you? Have you heard of co-dependency? 
If people stop consuming entertainment, what would happen to all these celebrities?


----------



## Peter (Jul 30, 2014)

:rofl: funny answer PrincessX.

They would become politicians.

What came firsts, the orange fruit or the color orange?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 31, 2014)

The colour orange came first, because that is the sun, and without the sun, plants could not have evolved oranges.

What makes a banana so appealing?


----------



## Peter (Jul 31, 2014)

They are easy to zip open.

How can someone have an apple in their eye?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 31, 2014)

Dunno.  Bad aim, I suppose?

How does one get into a pickle?


----------



## making_art (Jul 31, 2014)

Dig a hole and climb in.

Do Canadians have accents?


----------



## Mari (Jul 31, 2014)

With a piccolo! Okay, I was too slow so now I have to try for the next question...

Do Canadians have accents? Yes but only accidentally.


I borrowed this double question from George Carlin.

"Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them?"


----------



## making_art (Jul 31, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 1, 2014)

Mari said:


> With a piccolo! Okay, I was too slow so now I have to try for the next question...
> 
> "Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them?"



No, they fear someone might get in there with their "Smart".

How old are you in your dreams?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 1, 2014)

Age is relative to how you feel.  

How will our diets change when the squirrels take over the world?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 1, 2014)

We will turn acorns and therefore will not need food.

Does the Easter Bunny like calculators?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 1, 2014)

I suspect he/she does.  She has to calculate how many chickens = enough eggs to colour for X amount of people who believe in the Easter Bunny.

What is in the form of a question?


----------



## Peter (Aug 1, 2014)

A homeless answer.

If doctors quack, what do ducks do?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 1, 2014)

They pluck up the courage to get the flock out of here...

Why does Every Good Boy Deserve Fudge?


----------



## making_art (Aug 2, 2014)

Jellybean....I laughed out loud with that one! :rofl:

Because fudge is good for you.


What colour is sunshine?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 2, 2014)

Depends where the sun is filtered through.  Through rain, it's a rainbow; through leaves, it's a shiny yellowy green; at sunrise/sunset it is reds and greens.  I wonder if Vitamin D is the same colour as the yellow sun. (or at least our sun is yellow, there are white ones, red ones, etc)...




Why is a fire hydrant like Facebook for dogs?


----------



## Peter (Aug 2, 2014)

Dogs on Facebook? 

What do the cats say about that?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know, because I don't have one, but I could ask the cats I see on our street.  I think their facebook is in our flower garden and gravel bed.  

How hot is it?


----------



## Peter (Aug 3, 2014)

That is a pretty cool question.

How does one change their mind?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 3, 2014)

Some people are very fast at changing their minds, others are very slow.  

Some sift through several outfits, and some have 7 of the same suits in their closet and wear what appears to be the same thing every day.

Sometimes there are no clothes and one has to find at least a few large leaves...

-----------
How much chlorophyll does a tree leave behind in autumn?


----------



## Peter (Aug 3, 2014)

Whatever it does not use after coloring the leaves.

Why do trees strip themselves for winter?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 3, 2014)

Because they go into a deep sleep, and they don't like to wear anything cumbersome while they dream.

Speaking of that, how does a bear sleep?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 6, 2014)

A bear always sleeps alone..
How do you live in the "now" while being chased by a wolf?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 6, 2014)

Running!!!  NOW!!!

Why can't you see oxygen?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 6, 2014)

That is a difficult question Jolly Bean. Easy stupid answer: Don't know.

You can actually see concentrated or humidified oxygen.

Why do you have to stop at the drive-through?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, I thought it was a stupid question, because I don't know the answer, either! lol

The same reason you have to park in the driveway and drive on the parkway...

How long until the future gets here?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 7, 2014)

You measure the time from now until the moment of change in any of your surrounding conditions.

What do penguins wear when they go to the movie theater?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm thinking sweats and baggy tee shirts, because otherwise they're always dressed to the nines...

Why does tree bark?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 7, 2014)

To validate its feelings.

What do sheep do if they can't go to sleep?


----------



## Peter (Aug 7, 2014)

They count shepherds.

What has wool got to do with it being pulled over my eyes?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 13, 2014)

As an ESL person, I have never heard of wool getting into one's eyes. In the 16th Century when people were wearing woollen wigs wool had a pretty good purpose.
Are you saying you are considering a woollen wig?


----------



## making_art (Aug 13, 2014)

No, he's afraid of getting his eyes caught in the wool.

Why do I have one really long, thick, unruly hair in my eyebrow!?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know, but I get those, too!!  And sometimes the little wiry white ones on my head.   I use a hacksaw.   ^_^

What does the fox say?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 24, 2014)

The Fox says the news.
Scientists put a mouse under General Anaesthesia, cut 2 of her legs, woke up the mouse and said: "Run". The mouse did not run.
Scientists designed the following research question: "Do mice undergoing General Anaesthesia present with partial or total hearing loss in the immediate post-operative period?"mg:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Oct 27, 2014)

It isn't hearing loss, it's that they don't understand English.  They need a translator.  And also legs would help.

What kind of clothing should one wear if one is a frequent fibber?


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 27, 2014)

Flame-retardant pants, of course. I hear they're doing wonderful things with modern safety textiles these days. And in many different colours and textures. Fancy!

Why don't we have opposable toes?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Oct 29, 2014)

lol

Because toes get along better than thumbs.  Very amiable.  Thumbs are always opposing each other... 

Which Apple employee had the bright idea/sense of humour to call a smaller iPad an iPad Mini?  I keep thinking of mini pads...


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 30, 2014)

Must be one who likes to eat green  small organic apples.
What is your favourite Halloween costume? How often do you wear it?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Oct 30, 2014)

Most of the time I am Snow White, but occasionally I am a Witch selling Apple iPhones with bad software...

If life gives you lemons, can't you make something other than lemonade?


----------



## Mari (Nov 1, 2014)

Platitudes :hissyfit: I would make lemon meringue pie or new york style cheesecake or I would if I was not so lazy 


Why do cars in Canada not come equipped with turn signals?


----------

